# I've Lost my Bearded Dragon!!



## AaronFreemanTV (Jun 29, 2012)

Well yesterday I decided to take my Bearded dragon into the Garden for his first time ever. He wasnt moving for a while and was just staring at me then he ran SOO Fast towards a plant pot. I moved it and then he ran for a Gap between my Gate and my Neighbours Garden before I could stop him.

It has been a Day since I lost him and I cannot find him. It has been fairly warm but it's getting colder. My Neighbour is happily letting me in her garden whenever I want. I believe he is under her decking and is hiding there for warmth.

How could I check if he is there and how can I get him out?

Please help as he means the world to me and I have almost had him for a year. :sad:

How long could he survive out there?


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

umm... I feel really bad that no one has replied to this...

As hard as it might be, I think you may need to consider the fact that you probably won't see your beardie again... 

Although it's been fairly warm at points, I don't think it's been warm enough to maintain the required heat a beardie needs. That and the likelihood of predators getting to him/her...

I'm so so sorry


----------



## samscott (Nov 2, 2011)

awrr i fell bad just hearing that, the same almost happened to me but i got him in time, the only thing i can suggest is getting a box of the loudest crickets you can find and asking the neighbour if you can look around his garden for an hour or so, and just put the box next to any small gaps, trees or hedges. hope i helped, Sam


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Put his viv outside near where he was and he might hopefully recognise it and decide to get in. he'll be looking for something familiar.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Could try setting up a basking spot outside?


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

Please do not give up on him, in the cold he will slow down his metabolism and will survive longer than you think. As already said, if possible put his viv outside and a tub of crickets, also check early in the morning at sunrise as he may come out to bask in the sun.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicnet has the right idea... Good Luck


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

i think the basking spots the best idea. Or maybe create some small cosey dark warm areas, i dont know...

trow a load of heat pads in an upside down plant pot? with a way in of course.... 

Never know he might find it out in attempt to keep warm...


----------



## diddlydee (May 17, 2012)

That sucks...

As has been mentioned, I've read that getting some faeces from the viv and using that as bait can work. A 'pit trap' with food, wet dog food??, certainly doesnt seem silly. And, if there's any way that you can, set up a red bulb hot spot would certainly lure the tyke to an area. A combo of these would be your best bet.

The very best of luck.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

basking spot or two in a safe area - not much else can be said, but good luck. I've had one of mine get out of my grasp outside, and I'm very lucky there was no gaps in the fence or i'd be the same as you. I have since then, not taken any out (mainly due to the SHOCKING weather) but if I was to take them out, I'd have a firm grip, or make use of a flexaurium I have laying about, so then they are safe, but can hide away if stressed.

Again, good luck finding your Beardy.


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

Rabbit & ferret harnesses are a great investment for outside beardies, bts, tegu's ect. The natural.sunlight can make reps do funny things. Can u persuade nxt door to prise up a couple of pannels so you can stick your head & a tourch in.


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

i hope you find him


----------



## AaronFreemanTV (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the Idea's. I might be having a Lizard Specialist who deals with finding Lizards..etc coming in today. I may be putting out his Old Viv and buy a bunch of Crickets to find him.


----------



## AaronFreemanTV (Jun 29, 2012)

Mysterious_121 said:


> Rabbit & ferret harnesses are a great investment for outside beardies, bts, tegu's ect. The natural.sunlight can make reps do funny things. Can u persuade nxt door to prise up a couple of pannels so you can stick your head & a tourch in.


I don't know about the Panel thing as my Neighbour wouldnt be happy about it, but I will ask anyway.


----------



## Biscwits (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope you find him. (But i fear the worst :/)


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

Most decking i mearly screwed together. So should be able to simply unscrew and liftpanels. Then put them back exactly the same


----------



## AaronFreemanTV (Jun 29, 2012)

I HAVE FOUND HIM. (Well my dad did)

He was in my Neighbours shed all cold and not moving.

He is now back in his tank warming back up, he seems fine but he is not eating yet.

So all good.

Thanks guys for your help.:2thumb:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

AaronFreemanTV said:


> I HAVE FOUND HIM. (Well my dad did)
> 
> He was in my Neighbours shed all cold and not moving.
> 
> ...



Fantastic news. He'll be spooked and stressed poor guy. let him settle back in for a few days and he'll tell you all about his little adventure.


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

thats great news


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Aww bless him! Glad you found him 

My little man's got a harness for when he's outside too, would defo recommend one


----------



## Maxhodgson (May 29, 2012)

I'm glad you found him okay :2thumb:


----------



## zazz (Mar 27, 2012)

SO glad you found him, bet that was so stressful for the both of you! I remember how panicky I was when my leo went for a runabout in my room and I couldn't find her, how much worse to lose your beardie outside. Still, so glad there's a happy ending!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice one! I nearly lost my bloody Bengal kitten yesterday - He ISN'T aloud outside, but the little one opened patio doors, and bengal was off, took 10 mins to get him back using his toy!

and today my Tegu darted out of his tank while I was doing his routine daily clean and water change, and I had to lift sofa up whilst trying to grab a pretty :censor:ed off Tegu!, then he darted into a storage cupboard that has everything including the bloody kitchen sink:lol2:

why do we go through all this stress!!:devil: 

again, CONGRATULATIONS.:no1:


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great news :2thumb:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad u found him must have taken a load off your mind :2thumb:


----------



## Nade8285 (Jul 10, 2011)

So glad you found him!, not often you hear of a happy ending, try a ferret lead, i used the t rex ones for a while but dexter grew out of them so quickly, had like 3 in the space of 6 months! but ferret leashes you can keep adjusting, any ways, nice one for not giving up :2thumb:


----------

